# AHCI to IDE changes



## ou_fan_stew (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello I am working with imaging and have ran into some problems when it comes to deploying an image. I have an MSI board (865gvm2-ls) that runs the Phoenix Award Bios. I have a DVD R/W on IDE and a SATA HD hooked up. When I run the preinstallation disk to captue the image it will boot just fine but when I try to run the image from a bootable ISO that I created it will not. However, when I try to run it on my laptop it will boot to the disk. I have ran into this issue before and I just switched the ACHI to IDE and there was no problem, but in this particular BIOS I cannot find the place where I can change this setting. The only options that I have for SATA are to enable or disable it. Could it be that this board is to old to support this type of change or Am I overlooking something. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

Is there a newer BIOS revision available than the one you are running? You could try flashing the BIOS to a newer one.

Just to double check, there is no option to set the SATA controller mode to Legacy, right?

Also, what error message/what happens exactly when you try deploy the image?


----------



## ou_fan_stew (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the latest BIOS update. I tried that first to see if it would fix the problem but it did not. Yes there is a legacy mode. I do not get an error when the disc tries to load. When I set the bios to first boot to the disc drive it will start to spin the disk but will not boot to it. Is very weird. I have tried it on several laptops now and it will boot up on all of them and also on an intel board with a quad core Xeon. Just will not boot up on this MSI board for some reason. I am using the Windows Pre-installation kit and a Windows PE disk to create the image and capture it. If all else fails I can deploy the image through the network but sure is alot faster when deploying from a disc!! The weird thing is is that I have a core image that I use I just change the .Wim file to what I imaged and save it. Then I use Image Burn to create the ISO. The computer will boot to the original image but not the revised image. All boot files are the same and still there.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

When we imaged our Dells at my last place of work, I was always told to set the Sata to legacy mode in order to get the image to load off the CD. That may not necessarily be your problem, but it is something to try??

Good luck, and let me know if you find a resolution.


----------



## ou_fan_stew (Jan 14, 2008)

One of my friends suggested unhooking the HD. Will give that a try in the morning. Will also try the legacy for the SATA and see how that works too. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

